# Pigeon and Dove bonded pair looking for a home (Minooka, IL)



## June (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am currently fostering a very sweet pigeon and dove pair through a rescue known as Fur Angels Animal Sanctuary. I was told it might be a good idea to advertise them here. 

Gem is a female black pigeon, and Cas is a male white dove. Both are estimated to be maybe 4 years old give or take. They are very sweet. Cas steps up easily, and loves being around people. Gem tends to mostly want to keep to herself, but is very easy to handle as well once you get her out. These two will need a spacious cage or an aviary to call home. If you are interested, feel free to fill out an application at http://furangelsas.com/application/. The adoption fee for both of them together is $25. Message me with any questions you may have.

Below are links to their shelterexchange profiles for more information about them
Gem - http://www.shelterexchange.org/save_a_life/80571
Cas - http://www.shelterexchange.org/save_a_life/80574
Gem's photo album - http://imgur.com/a/bw54G
Cas' photo album - http://imgur.com/a/gJLwr


----------

